# TORO full warranty due for a change?



## Dumbass (Jan 8, 2022)

New member. I have stalked this site looking to get some info on what snowblower I would want to get to replace my old Ryobi that I got at auction some 16+ years ago from a rental shop.

A lot of people talk up Toro. So I have been looking at Toro’s. I found the following on Ace Hardware’s web page describing the Toro Power Clear 21” 212cc. I had to re-read it a few times before I finally realized that it was not meant for customer consumption. Read the last sentence under the “Product Overview” to see what I mean. Thought I’d pass a little humor along and a possible warning that Toro maybe changing their warranty.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

Ya thats weird


----------

